# Jackson County Fair week is finally over!!! YAY!



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Fair week is over and no more goats for 6 months!!! Nice break! Jadyn did great at show, she placed 6th in lightweight and got called back for showmanship! She didn't place in showmanship..but it was a good experience for her to prepare her for next year. Auction was yesterday and she sold Manson for 1700.00! A good year! Her goal is shooting for reserve or grand next year! The grand champion goat sold for 9,000.00! WOW!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow am I reading those numbers correct?? Are they meat goats or dairy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

Yep..and actually, she had 300.00 in add-on's after the auction was over, so Manson sold for 2000.00! We just got the totals last week.


----------



## jcarr492 (May 3, 2011)

And it was meat goats, forgot to say that.


----------

